# 5 maybe new additions?!?



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm always "window shopping" for goats and came across someone who is selling out most of their herd do to a major life change I casually asked about what what was available and after being shown all his dry yearlings he offered to give me 5 beautiful yearlings for free! All of the adult goats are tested negative so I'm super excited about them! They only catch is they are about 8 1/2 hours away from me-the breeder is willing to meet Galway so technically just a 4 hour trip.

I'll post pictures of them below please tell me what you think about them. I think they are pretty awesome goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Free? That sure is nice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would totally go for it. They look like pretty high quality NDs, and tested negative too. You can always sell one or two later if you end up not wanting to keep them all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are nice.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow - congrats! Well worth the 4 hour drive! Pretty girls who have a "look at me" attitude!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow those are good looking does. If i were still breeding NDs id jump on that deal.


----------



## Clairepaws (Feb 2, 2016)

They are so cute! And free? I'd grab 'em!
:haha:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

As we say in Maine, "Them are some shahp lookin' does!" Hurray for you finding them!!!!!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We are so excited for them and super great full for the kindness of the breeder! I couldn't thank her enough. We are in the process of working out picking them up. Deciding if we should just drive all the way up or, or pay to meet halfway. 

Would anyone be up for some pros and cons on the ones who are set up in the pictures? We are still learning so it would be super helpful.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

First pic

Stunning little doe 

Pros - 
Long 
Strong topline
Upright
Deep
Well angled rear legs
Strong front legs
Dairy neck
Slender neck
Strong brisket
Nice wedge
Front legs directly beneath shoulder
Short pasterns
Strong pasterns
Smooth withers 

Cons - 
Short rump
Steep rump
Withers could be a bit more defined 
Canons not quite in line with pins (though I think if her legs were placed just a touch farther back that would be fixed)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

3rd pic

Pros - 
Deep
Nice wedge
Strong brisket
Short pasterns
Sharp withers
Deep muzzle 
Slender neck
Tight elbows
Neck smoothly blended into brisket
Dairy neck
Well angled thigh
Fairly level rump
Front legs directly beneath shoulder

Cons - 
Weak pasterns 
Canons not in line with pins
Rough withers
Spindly front legs
Rough topline (almost looks like it's just her hair created that appearance though)

I think the weak pasterns and canons not in line with pins could be corrected with a good hoof trim.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Those little does are beautiful! Are all of them Utterly Blessed goats, or just Ziti and Castellane? I have an Utterly Blessed doe and she is amazing!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes they are-I hope she doesn't mind me posting the situation. I didn't even think about it. I am so grateful for her kind heart! We love them already can't wait to pick them up in a few weeks.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Because 5 new goats weren't enough we might be adding another doe from the same breeding. All the other does have been swooped up and this little doe hasn't had much interest so I told her we'd take her and pay asking price on her. She is waiting for an answer form someone else on her then will let us know if she passes on her. I think she's another nice doe!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We are officially set to pick up the does on the 30th of December! I also got an updated picture of the group and I'm super excited. 

We are thinking of names now. I like the "old fashion" feel. This is what I have so far if you have any that fit please help with ideas. 

Dorris 
Mable 
Loretta 
Ethel 
Meredith


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Ivory, Alba & Blanche are all "white" names...but the ones you have are cute names too.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I love Alba and Ivory! Will definitely have to add that to me list.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Vivian, Myrtle, Adelaide and Beatrice are the only ones I can think of for now. Such pretty girls!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also Ruth, Esther, Mary Jane, Maycel, Martha and 
Vivian for old fashioned names.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I love Alba and Ivory! Will definitely have to add that to me list.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I love Myrtle my mom not so much. lol Adelaide, Ruth, Martha will definitely be added to the list as well.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I like Myrtle as well, but my Mom doesn't. She told me (when I was going to name a goat) that Myrtle was old fashioned so she didn't like it. Instead she picked Vivian. That's an old fashioned name too, lol!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Matilda


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

TexasGoatMan said:


> Matilda


We have an orange tabby cat named Matilda! I love that name. ️

The breeder messaged my this morning and said she'd give us a "deal" on three more mature does! The one I had asked about being one of the 3. Am I crazy? Because we totally said yes.

Here is a picture of one of them what do y'all think about her? I'll have to ask but do you guys think she might be over height? Other then needing a good hoof trim she looks beautiful to me! I'm still learning about Dairy conformation though.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Once I'm off this phone I'll type out some pros and cons. But I think she looks pretty nice 

She doesn't seem overheight to me, but it's hard to tell from photos.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Addela


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

That is awesome! I would take the free goat offer anytime!! Very pretty goats, I'm glad they tested negative. Seems like you have a large growing herd.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, here ya go

Pros -
Long 
Fairly deep
Nice wedge
Strong front legs
Short pasterns
Straight profile
Canons in line with pins
Strong loin
High withers
Strong brisket
Ok length to neck
Neck smoothly blended into brisket
Flashy colors 
Front legs directly beneath shoulder 

Cons - 
Short canons
Short rump
Steep rump
Withers too far back
Weak pasterns (though a good hoof trimming will probably take care of that)
Rough rear legs 
Lacks depth in heart girth


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Pearl is another nice old fashioned name for a light colored goat. Calico might be nice for a spotted one. Fawn or or something like that for a brown one? Or Wren.
Let us know what names you choose!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you Suzanne! I'm getting better at this-I noticed a few of her weaker points that you mentioned as well.

Keepsake I think this will be our max at buying new goats! Well until the buck is born that we are in a waiting list for

Catharine I definitely will! I'm super excited to get them home!

This will be my new milking barn! We are planing on attaching the pen to is so all I have to do is open the door and the does can hop right in!


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Thank you Suzanne! I'm getting better at this-I noticed a few of her weaker points that you mentioned as well.
> 
> Keepsake I think this will be our max at buying new goats! Well until the buck is born that we are in a waiting list for
> 
> ...


Uh oh, how many goats do you have?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Keepsake said:


> Uh oh, how many goats do you have?


Picking up these girls will put us at 21 for the time being. We have three Boer does bred, and one Nigerian doe bred.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Picking up these girls will put us at 21 for the time being. We have three Boer does bred, and one Nigerian doe bred.


Oh wow, thats a lot!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

It's a number I didn't think I'd be at so soon! But I love the goats and enjoy spending so much time with them. 

We hopefully will see a few bucks we are sitting on and that will bring the number down.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> It's a number I didn't think I'd be at so soon! But I love the goats and enjoy spending so much time with them.
> 
> We hopefully will see a few bucks we are sitting on and that will bring the number down.


Goats are awesome pets, I only have four but want more.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Sounds like you both are on the way to a serious case of Goat Addiction! We used to have a GAA group here. (Goat Addicts Anonymous) But all they did was tell each other that one more goat was not such a big deal anyway. & then that goat would of course need to have a friend....



LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> It's a number I didn't think I'd be at so soon! But I love the goats and enjoy spending so much time with them.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

My mom and I are "horrible" addicts. We have the 21 goats, 9 horses, 2 donkeys, a bottle baby lamb-that is eventually going to need a friend, 8 cats, and 10 dogs. We are definitely a special kind of crazy.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

catharina said:


> Sounds like you both are on the way to a serious case of Goat Addiction! We used to have a GAA group here. (Goat Addicts Anonymous) But all they did was tell each other that one more goat was not such a big deal anyway. & then that goat would of course need to have a friend....


Oh Gosh, I go through that with goats, cats and dogs and chickens, sometime horses but I know three is enough for the barn we have...


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

catharina said:


> Sounds like you both are on the way to a serious case of Goat Addiction! We used to have a GAA group here. (Goat Addicts Anonymous) But all they did was tell each other that one more goat was not such a big deal anyway. & then that goat would of course need to have a friend....


Me and @ToManyBoers did the "well just one more" thing for a while one day


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> My mom and I are "horrible" addicts. We have the 21 goats, 9 horses, 2 donkeys, a bottle baby lamb-that is eventually going to need a friend, 8 cats, and 10 dogs. We are definitely a special kind of crazy.


Sounds like "and a partridge in a pear tree would me fitting here 
Me and my mom call it a seartant kind of special


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I think the lamb would be happier with 2 or 3 friends......


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

catharina said:


> I think the lamb would be happier with 2 or 3 friends......


Shhhhhhh no!!!! We definitely don't need more than 2! lol Don't put ideas into my moms head! 
She doesn't need any help with those.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

maybe 4:buttheads:


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

So with the way this is going getting a new puppy is totally a good idea as well right? I just saw a littler of cattle dog pups. I *might* need one of those to herd all my goats and sheep.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

yay you need one maybe 2.......


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Brother sister pair huh!?!? Maybe one of every color! Lol I now know who not to ask when I'm questioning my sanity y'all are crazy too!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I *might* be able to help you find more goats too.....


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Brother sister pair huh!?!? Maybe one of every color! Lol I now know who not to ask when I'm questioning my sanity y'all are crazy too!


come on admit it your crazy too


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> So with the way this is going getting a new puppy is totally a good idea as well right? I just saw a littler of cattle dog pups. I *might* need one of those to herd all my goats and sheep.


Absolutely!! Probably at least 2! & maybe a couple guardian dogs too....


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

catharina said:


> Absolutely!! Probably at least 2! & maybe a couple guardian dogs too....


An LGD is definitely on the list! I'm going to start researching breeds and breeders around me. We have a few coyotes in the area but I'm more worried about people stealing out stock than anything else. We do not have pleasant neighbors.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

That's too bad! Our neighbors (some of them anyway) aren't too nice either. They waited till my rhubarb plant went dormant & dug it up & stole it! Also stole the neighbor's rhubarb! Very disappointing--I would have thought that any rhubarb lover would have more class than that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a bad habit at wanting to keep them all, but I know I can't do that or I will have goats in my pasture, barn, yard, porch, house, and in every room. OK reality check, that is why I have to decide who has to go or not go, but it can be hard letting go with some.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> I have a bad habit at wanting to keep them all, but I know I can't do that or I will have goats in my pasture, barn, yard, porch, house, and in every room. OK reality check, that is why I have to decide who has to go or not go, but it can be hard letting go with some.


I'm the mean guy here, my mom would love if she had goats in the pasture, on the porch, in every room, she'd probably even rent more property to keep more 

I often get told at home that my soul is black and heart is ice cold because I often sell her favorites! But hey they are all her favorite 

These girls will definitely be the last few for a while I have to see if I even like milking goats and all that comes with the dairy goats. Our Boers are very hands off in a sense.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

catharina said:


> Sounds like you both are on the way to a serious case of Goat Addiction! We used to have a GAA group here. (Goat Addicts Anonymous) But all they did was tell each other that one more goat was not such a big deal anyway. & then that goat would of course need to have a friend....


GAA is still around, we just don't post on it much anymore.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is a pretty nifty milking area. I'm still milking under my barn overhang


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> GAA is still around, we just don't post on it much anymore.


Yeah, because you don't really want to recover!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That is a pretty nifty milking area. I'm still milking under my barn overhang


I can't wait to get it all set up the way I want it. I think I'm going to block the back half off as a few pens if we end up with sick kids or sick goats in general. I'll have to post pictures as I go.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

And the girls are home! It was an extremely long last few days but oh so worth it.

Here are a few pictures of them.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

How cute! How many all together did you get?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

goat girls said:


> How cute! How many all together did you get?


We need up bringing 7 home. Two sets of sisters, a dam to a pair of sisters, and the two other pretty girls. I'll have to get good pictures of everyone tomorrow and explain who is who and everything.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

wow that's a lot of goaties the most i've bought at one time is 4 and one was pregnant with twins. Got all of them for a very good price


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes, this is the most we've ever brought home. We've picked up three at the same time and felt like that was a lot. The breeder wanted them to stay together and I love bringing home at least pairs so they already have a buddy when we introduce them to the herd. 

I'm off to go take tons of pictures lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cute


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Who is ready for a picture overload? lol because your about to get one!

I'll start off with Yume (You-May) her name is Japanese for dream. 
























This girl is glued to my hips already! She is my favorite personality wise out of them all already too! Yume is the dam to Lucille and Meredith who will be below.

Then we have Indi!

























Lucille is next!















(she is the one in the middle)

Meredith Lucille's sister is next.

















Moving on to Wofiira (Woo-fear-ah) her name means red in African. 

























Little miss Lady is a darling! 

























Than last but definitely not least is Tabitha! Her and Lady are sisters.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, they are all adorable!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

I really enjoy picture overloadsThey are all lovely girls, but Wofiira looks like she’s a character with those big doe eyes.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Sweet_Song said:


> I really enjoy picture overloadsThey are all lovely girls, but Wofiira looks like she's a character with those big doe eyes.


She is definitely a character! She like to jump on you and nibble your nose! Doesn't matter who you are she wants to be held and enjoys the slightest attention from anyone. ️


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I know you just got them, but so far how do you like the Nigies compared to your Boers (the size difference)? I had a ND buckling once and he was TINY. And right now I have a 50/50 Mini-Nubian and she is healthy as well, just very, very small compared to my other standard sized goats...

I prefer my larger goats over my minis, but I still love having them (minis) around, and plus they are much easier to control in some circumstances!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh gosh, looking at adorable pictures is seriously dangerous!! They are beautiful, love the picture of Yume.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> I know you just got them, but so far how do you like the Nigies compared to your Boers (the size difference)? I had a ND buckling once and he was TINY. And right now I have a 50/50 Mini-Nubian and she is healthy as well, just very, very small compared to my other standard sized goats...
> 
> I prefer my larger goats over my minis, but I still love having them (minis) around, and plus they are much easier to control in some circumstances!


We have two other Nigerians, a doe and a wether and I love them!!! Especially size wise they don't eat as much or take up as much space. I'm not sure if they are just super friendly because they were bottle raised or it the breed but I love them.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Soon you're gonna have to get a Nigie buck or two! (Unless you already have one...) 

I love Indi's face.  And she didn't look too happy about the photo shoot, lol!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

lol that's just her face! She never looks to pleased with anything 

I am on a waiting list for a buckling from the same breeder I got these does from and then also on a waiting list form another breeder from these two does.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are very nice looking, I especially like the first doe. How many Nigie bucks are you planning on getting?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those are some gorgeous does. You are starting out with nice stock


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I like to have two bucks off completely different blood lines that way it's easier to keep a few daughters and try to maybe prove something out with out having to by a new buck every other year. 

Thank you Suzanne! I've found it so much easier and affordable to buy nice registered stock with the Nigerians compared to my Boer goats. They are super expensive to get anything super nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It’s the same around here with boers. Only no quality NDs unless you want to drive.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> It's the same around here with boers. Only no quality NDs unless you want to drive.


There isn't quality anything where I'm at in Southern Ca everything is Central or up north. I think I've gone about 4-8 hours for most of my goats. There are a few Boer breeders by me that have nice goats but you can only buy from the same genetics for so long so it's kinda hard. We can't wait to move!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Yume and Indi go off on a month long date tomorrow! I'm super excited to get them bred! This will be their second freshening. The first time they freshened they both had quads! 

The buck we are pairing them with has blue eyes(yes I know eye color and color shouldn't be why you chose a buck) so we are hoping Indi's kids will have blue eyes! 

It's gonna be a long long wait until June/July.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

This is Peter the boyfriend. We are possibly thinking about bringing one of Yume's daughters to be bred as well. They were born in March, so they are 10 months old now. Does anyone bred that young? Peters breeder says she does it all the time and has me thinking about dropping one of them off if not both.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

He's pretty nice!
I bred my first goat a Nigerian at nine months old for a few reasons
1. I didn't now a lot yet
2. she was 65# then she's70# now at 3 years
3.She was very mature mentally
She was a wonderful mamma and made plenty of milk while keep her own health good


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I usually like to wait until at least a year to breed. But if they're mentally and physically mature, go for it. Nice buck


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I can officially say our Nigerian herd is officially complete!!! Welcome our new herd sire "Blue Moon Bayou CJ Flip-A-Coin"

He was born Wednesday, we couldn't decide between him and his brother so my mom and I flipped a coin. Hence his name! We are so excited about him!

His barn name will be Commander I think.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, he is cute! Are you going to get him as a bottle baby?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is so cute!!!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Awww, he is cute! Are you going to get him as a bottle baby?


We will not be getting him as a bottle baby. We had the opportunity to do so but felt he'd do better on his Dam. We are getting him when he is weaned at 8wks. I guess 8wks is normal for Nigerians, we left you Boer bucks on their dam until 13wks.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

So we decided to have both of Yume’s daughters, Lucy and Meredith bred! Lucy is due the 11th of June and Meredith is due the 12th of June!!! 
Indi will be due the 14th of June only leaving Yume to come into season. June is gonna be a very exciting month here!!!


----------

